
Samsung launches $250 Exynos 5-based Arndale community board - Aqua_Geek
http://www.engadget.com/2012/10/26/samsung-launches-arndale-community-board/
======
sern
Censored manual for the Exynos 5 SoC:
[http://www.arndaleboard.org/wiki/downloads/supports/Samsung_...](http://www.arndaleboard.org/wiki/downloads/supports/Samsung_Exynos_5250_User_Manual_Public.pdf)

------
neya
This is enormous, this opens up a huge list of possibilities. Bravo Samsung!

------
Sephr
Why would I want to buy this when the Exynos 5-based Chromebook is the same
price and has most of the same functionality and ports?

~~~
Karunamon
The Chromebook has serial and JTAG?

(honest question)

~~~
Sephr
Probably not, though it wouldn't surprise me if it has JTAG internally yet
unexposed, since it's on so many ARM boards.

------
Aqua_Geek
Has anyone been able to successfully order one of these? I realize they're not
shipping yet, but when trying to signup on the distributor's site to place an
order it keeps throwing an error for me...

------
exabrial
I wanted a raspberry pi with more ooomph... This may do the trick, but it'd
need to be about $99 for me to buy it.

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Now if only you could get Windows RT as an OEM DVD ;)

